# Dreams of Figure Competition..



## greekblondechic (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi everybody

My name is Vivian, and this forum is so wonderful I had to become a member..
I'm almost 21 from New Jersey and basically am trying to lose weight, firm up, and possibly one day compete..
I have a pretty solid diet and exercise plan thanks to hardasnails1973 (thanks hon!) although I am learning new things everyday.  I guess you could say my main problem is dealing with binges (eek!)..any input would be appreciated
Really looking forward to getting to know the forum posters a little better..maybe u'll see me posting soon 
Feel free to IM/email/whatever, im not sure how it works but id be glad to hear from ya!

Sincerely,

Vivian


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2003)

Vivian,
From one newbie to another, welcome ! 
I am sure you will find the answer to all your questions here. 
Good luck ! 
Gary


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2003)

Vivian, 
You have come a long way and binges well, you know how to compensate them (remember the wedding and you did not gain weight the following day) and or good freind ALA...I haven't been able to log on to yahoo at all so I can not check my mail.  So what I suggest is as i suggested to you a long time ago.  Goto fitday start logging your food.  Now that we got your digestive problem solved or calmed down things will start to fall into place. Start a jounral here and have the wonderful people support you here...


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you here  great place!
and sounds as though Hardasnails as realy helped you


----------



## Leslie (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome Vivian
With the right diet and self motivation, you could be competing sooner than you think


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome darlin.....

You're in good hands with hard!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2003)

greekblondechic welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 15, 2003)

Welcome


----------

